# crash when booting with media CD on Toshiba Tecra R10-10K



## khoudali (Apr 12, 2010)

hi there,
when booting with media CD on my toshiba tecra R10-10K, the boot craches before the boot menu appears. i've disabled the SMP and fixed the frequency scalling to the high and low but the problem persist. i don't know how to proceed with this problem (BTX halted and a lot of numbers and the processor's registry AX BX...). thanks a lot


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

Perhaps you could tell us which version of Freebsd you tried? And what architecture? And which CD or DVD?


----------



## khoudali (Apr 12, 2010)

from version 6.0 to the lastest, both architecture i386 and amd64, the specifications of my laptop are:
processor: intel C2D SP9300 vpro 2,26Ghz 6Mo L2 with intel VT-x&d, Trusted execution technology
video: intel GMA 4500MHD
HDD: 200GB SATA-2 7200RPM
Fingerprint sensor
Trusted Plateform Module (TPM)
Alps touchpad
i've tried to disable the frequency scalling(put it at the high and the low), the virtualization and the TXT but the problem persists. i've tried to install it with the dvd and the cd but no result.
thanks for all


----------



## SCSI (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi, i had similar problem in latest releases, each time when booting from cd and when menu apper to select boot when i press enter for boot/installation just restart my laptop, I try all posible combinations in BIOS no luck...then simply was waithing loader to count 9.8.7.6...etc..till end and boot automaticaly and than i was able to boot from cd and start installation, this was in 8.2 8.1...etc...
I was try 9.0 rc1 same thing....i think something with toshiba bios is problem.


Hope this helps...
My laptop is Toshiba R600


----------

